
Drip - doppp
https://d.rip/
======
thiscatis
The picture they have selected wants to make me shut my laptop and just give
up.

~~~
Danihan
Look, we're all so uniquely garish in the exact same way!

~~~
georgeecollins
Like is this a service for low key creators too, or only very flamboyant ones?

------
oxguy3
Kinda weird that they have the exact same shade of blue and monospace font as
[https://www.blackbox.cool](https://www.blackbox.cool).

Anyway, it's probably good for everyone that someone's trying to compete with
Patreon -- market forces and all that.

~~~
cosmojg
Considering one of Blackbox's primary functions is Kickstarter fulfillment,
maybe they're working together?

------
blakesterz
I get a totally blank white page, though the source is there. It's rare a page
doesn't work at all from PrivacyBager/uBlock.

~~~
gtsteve
It appears that Privacy Badger blocks kickstarter.com completely. I don't know
why it has that default but you can just set it to only block cookies.

------
DoreenMichele
Seems like a really bad name to me. "Hi, I'm a Drip! Won't you support my
work!"

I can't imagine doing that even at my drippiest 17 year old self. I wonder how
big of an issue it will be for them. *

I imagine they were thinking DRIP as in stock fund Dividend ReInvestment
Program, but that doesn't really apply here. I could toss out a couple of
other hypotheses, but, regardless of their reasoning, I just think the name is
likely to be a liability.

* Watch me change my mind in a few months, sign up for the service and have this comment come back to bite me. ;)

------
joelrunyon
Weird choice of name since there's an email service w/ the exact same name -
[https://www.drip.com/](https://www.drip.com/)

~~~
sbennettmcleish
"weird" wouldn't be my first choice of word, desperate for a "hip", short
domain and willing to take any name maybe.

------
Mortiffer
Kickstarter version of Patreon ?

~~~
ninju
Or is it a Patreon version of Kickstarter

~~~
thekaleb
No, it clearly states that it is by Kickstarter in the copy.

------
bdcravens
I assumed it was just a hip domain for drip.com

------
deepinthewoods
>We charge 5%, in addition to any fees from our payments partners.

>We will help creators securely transfer subscription and payments information
to other subscription platforms. Creators will also be able to download and
export their subscriber information and any content they have posted to their
Drip page

~~~
thisisit
>>We charge 5%, in addition to any fees from our payments partners.

Does it mean they are costlier than Patreon?

~~~
kevin_b_er
Patreon originally had a 5% cut + the payment fee, before their new higher fee
structure

------
reysc
I have a Drip page for Radical Digital Painting here:
[https://d.rip/jeffreyheart89](https://d.rip/jeffreyheart89)

To be honest the product and UX still has a long way to go but I enjoy
Kickstarter's enthusiasm about it to say the least.

------
joelrunyon
How is there not an open source or at least a paid WP version of this. Seems
like it's a decent plugin you could run on your own site + make a good
lifestyle business out of (while saving people tons of money by letting them
process their own transactions).

------
kspy
what makes this any different than patreon

~~~
AncoraImparo
It doesn't have to be. Competition is competition.

